# BUTT FUR



## irudik (Jul 6, 2009)

My pups about 8.5 months right now and is a long coat. It seems like every day the fur on his butt gets longer and longer its gotta be 5 inches long now.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Picture please? Love butt fur. Oh on dogs.

Sounds like you have a real LC, there.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WPicture please? Love butt fur. Oh on dogs.
> 
> Sounds like you have a real LC, there.


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WPicture please? Love butt fur. Oh on dogs.
> 
> Sounds like you have a real LC, there.












my friend trims the hair on his cats butt because its so long...is that a problem with coaties?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Only if they poop on themselves.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I trim Coke's. OK he's not a GSD but very similar coat as a coated GSD. I hate when it gets really long and stringy. It also gets matted inside his thighs and around his privates. I trim butt fluff, a little off his tail, and the feathering on his front legs. I trim his ears and use a thinning shears on all the areas I trim (to even everything out). I use a de-matting brush on his belly and chest, which is really a bunch of blades so it thins out all the fluff in these areas without me actually trimming it. The rest of him (the soft, black fur) I brush with an undercoat rake. Once every few months I spend a lot of time (like, days) line-combing him.

Coke, au naturel:


























Coke groomed:




















And if anyone's curious what happens when you SHAVE a coated dog, well, Coke was shaved (lion cut, lol) when we got him because he was so matted. The foster family had him shaved! (sorry my camera sucked back then)


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WPicture please? Love butt fur. Oh on dogs.
> 
> Sounds like you have a real LC, there.










I needed a good laugh.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Those of you with coaties, what grooming tools do you guys use? I've only had my long haired girl for a couple months. When I adopted her I had to cut out a lot of mats along her belly and legs.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

My favorite grooming tool is a plain ol' undercoat rake. If you keep up with it, you shouldn't need to cut a lot of mats out.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomMy favorite grooming tool is a plain ol' undercoat rake. If you keep up with it, you shouldn't need to cut a lot of mats out.


yep i've got that [for heavy shedding times] a slicker [for smoothing] and a comb [for behind the ears & forearms]. which one do i use most? whichever one i can find.

eta: and a furminator [just for kicks







]


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

At the boarding kennel I worked at, we would groom a lot of big LC dogs. We would take a 10 blade on some clippers and just give the dogs a kind of bikini clip from the underside of the tail down. It really helped to keep the dogs from constantly getting gross things caught in those hairs ... and keep the matting down.


----------



## edthatsme (Feb 6, 2010)

that first reply was awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Lin said:


> Those of you with coaties, what grooming tools do you guys use? I've only had my long haired girl for a couple months. When I adopted her I had to cut out a lot of mats along her belly and legs.


90% is done with an undercoat rake. I also use a de-matting blade on the tail and butt fur. Since it's a blade it cuts some of the hair, thins it out a bit. I use thinning shears on the ears. I love the coat but I don't like "stringy" hair.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Our old guy Blue was a LC - I took him to a groomer every couple of months and had her trim all the excess hair off his ears, belly, and back of his front legs otherwise his coat picked up every burr and twig around.... I used a long tined undercoat rake and pin brush to keep him neat. He didn't shed that much compared to the two standard coated guys I have now, which was a plus!

__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## irudik (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll have to get my girlfriends camera to take a picture of the fur forest. Its so funny how if you go from his butt to the side of his leg theres several inches of difference in fur length.


----------

